
Asgardia – The Space Nation - c0restraint
https://asgardia.space/en/
======
dublin
Why, when watching any of the pompous Asgardia videos, am I unable to think of
anything other than this? (Rufus T. Firefly of Freedonia)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSsUoxlSADk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSsUoxlSADk)

------
cairo_x
A step backward. Their democratic and governance system is horseshit.

Elon Musk mentioned having a direct democracy on Mars. Maybe they should take
a page out of his book and go look at what the Kurds are doing with democratic
confederalism.

FYI: Democratic confederalism is a "system of popularly elected administrative
councils, allowing local communities to exercise autonomous control over their
assets, while linking to other communities via a network of confederal
councils." Decisions are made by communes in each neighborhood, village, or
city.

People vote in their own judges and military commanders, and so on, just like
in the Athenian Polis (although the Athenians _did_ use slaves for their
police force tho).

Either way, at the very least, one would hope a nation of the future would
have some kind of system of direct democracy. It would be a great testbed,
especially at this early stage, of testing different modes of bureaucracy
(automated, AI based, career bureaucratic admin, or as in the Athenians, a
required service to be fulfilled by all, much like the jury system).

